# how to install Attansic L1 NIC during 2007.0 LiveCD install?

## dbotos

I'm trying to install 2007.0 from the LiveCD and it hangs on a specific file (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3) (97/116) when unpacking the stage tarball from the CD in both the GUI and Command Line installers.  I've decided to give up on that approach and attempt to get a stage from the internet.  The fun part there is getting the NIC working.  Motherboard is an Asus P5B-VM SE with an onboard Attansic L1 gigabit.  Floppy (/dev/fd0) didn't show up in /dev, but I did get a usb drive to show up as /dev/sda1 and I was able to mount that.  But, when I do a make install or sudo make install in the directory where the unzipped driver files are, it says:

Makefile:58: *** Linux kernel source not found.  Stop.

These are the files in the atl1 directory:

CHANGELOG

Makefile

atl1.h

atl1_ethtool.c

atl1_hw.c

atl1_hw.h

atl1_main.c

atl1_param.c

readme

Any ideas what to do?  I'm assuming I need to get this working before I run either installer since I want to get the stage from the internet.  

Thanks,

David

----------

## jinzo

Hello, I had a simmilar problem and couldn't find the right solution for it, so I booted up another linux distro ( I was allready using Ubuntu, so that was not a problem with me ) and installed gentoo from there as the network was working ( latest Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon has newer kernel, where the drivers are included by defoult ).

So one possible solutions is to boot a Gutsy Gibbon/any other newer livecd ( of any distro ) and install from there. ( The installation is very simmilar to the one described in the Handbook ).

----------

## dbotos

Yeah, I thought I heard the .22 kernel had this Attansic driver in there already but the kernel in the 2007.0 LiveCD is .19.  I can't just get an atl1.ko file anywhere, can I - it has to be compiled specific to this install/system, right?

----------

## dbotos

Would it make my life easier if I put an Intel Pro/1000 series adapter in the machine for the install since the e1000.ko module is one of the included modules on the LiveCD?

----------

## ShinyThings

 *dbotos wrote:*   

> Would it make my life easier if I put an Intel Pro/1000 series adapter in the machine for the install since the e1000.ko module is one of the included modules on the LiveCD?

 

I have the same NIC (atl1). What I did is put in another one for the install because I couldn't find a suitably recent 64bit livecd (but there were 32bit ones that worked). The drivers off of the CD that you mentioned will not work with a livecd. They are source and need to have access to the kernel sources to compile, which are absent from livecds.

----------

## gen-boorns

I just finished a gentoo install on a machine with a ASUS P5KPL-VM mobo - which also uses said pain in the ass Attansic L1 gigabit driver.

Multiple versions of the Attansic L1 linux drivers can be found here - http://www.hogchain.net/attansic/attansic.html - compliments jcliburn.

Problem is you need the source to compile the ko and the livecd doesn't have the source included.

One fix is to download some 2.6.19 source from http://www.kernel.org/ put the source in /usr/src/linux-2.6.19 and update the /usr/src/linux pointer using the ln -s command.

Then in the src directory of the Attansic driver run make install.

Once you get the ko built go 'modprobe atl1' - hopefully then you have internet access. At this point it makes sense to upgrade to a newer kernel - anything 2.6.22r5(?) has support for the attansic NIC included in the kernel.

Side note: I found with one version of the code I had to mod the at_main.c file and change all the CHECKSUM_HW to CHECKSUM_PARTIAL to get it to compile.

----------

